# MLB Extra Innings Worth $215



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

MLB ei worth $215???


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

I used to get EI. But since you do not get every game, I decided to drop it. There could be days when you will get all of the available games. Then there are days when there could be 10 games on, and you'll get one or two.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> I used to get EI. But since you do not get every game, I decided to drop it. There could be days when you will get all of the available games. Then there are days when there could be 10 games on, and you'll get one or two.


Huh? Other than the Fox window, basically every game is on.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

skaman74 said:


> MLB ei worth $215???


It is to me, you need to decide for yourself. Sign up and find out, next year you'll have a decision to make.


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you think I can get a better deal? I'm only a couple months in on my 2 year but never late on bills.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Huh? Other than the Fox window, basically every game is on.


I thought that the games on the MLB channel and the ones on ESPN were blacked out as well.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

skaman74 said:


> Do you think I can get a better deal? I'm only a couple months in on my 2 year but never late on bills.


I called to cancel, telling them I was going with MLB.tv because it was about hundred dollars cheaper. They offered a sixty dollar credit, but I didn't take it and am trying MLB.TV this year.

However, I am a longtime subscriber with both EI and Sunday Ticket so YMMV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I thought that the games on the MLB channel and the ones on ESPN were blacked out as well.


I think it depends on the exclusivity.


----------



## spec2 (Oct 1, 2007)

MLB.tv is a better deal. It's less expensive & "portable". You can watch on any computer, most TV streaming boxes, and most smartphones (if you buy the app).


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Personally I'm only interested in the Phillies. With Fox, ESPN, and the local coverage of the Dodgers plus the two free weeks of MLB I managed to have at least a game a week available last year without signing up for MLB.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

guys there is already an mlb extra innings thread, if people want to sign up or not that is there choice.

this thread is meangless.

as far as the 215 price alot of us have already gotten deals.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

To me it is not economically wise. To get your moneys worth you have to watch all the games they offer and you and I know that your not going to watch them all. It's just like having all the premium movie channels. You can't watch all the movies. That's just my opinion.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I think a lot depends on your location and who your favorite team is. Only 2 teams claim Florida (Rays and Marlins) and I'm a Braves fan, so really the only games I don't see are the ones on Fox Saturday Baseball.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I only watch baseball in HD.

Thats just the way it is.

MLB.TV on a ROKU is crap.

Picture Quality and the Red Sox's are key to my mony spending.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"samrs" said:


> I only watch baseball in HD.
> 
> Thats just the way it is.
> 
> ...


So matter of fact. I like that in a man.


----------



## bobcnn (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like if you subscribe to MLB TV this year, the moble app is free. At least that is what I got when I renewed.


----------



## inourgrave (Jan 5, 2007)

I subscribe to both mlb.tv and MLB EI. You can't beat MLB EI, the picture quality is great and on D* if the game on the RSN is in HD then you get it in HD. You also get home and away broadcasts (for the most part). The only issue on MLBEI might be the padres this year due to the new fox agreement. I follow 2 teams and DVR most games to accommodate my viewing times. You MUST record games on D* using the RSN channel NOT the MLBEI channels. I have had issues where games are blank or you just get the D* logo for 3 hours on the MLBEI games. 

I also sub to MLB.TV for the iphone streaming, spring training games, and archive (if i forgot to dvr a game, etc). The picture quality on MLB.tv is good but nowhere as good as MLBEI. I also have streaming issues from time to time even on a FIOS 20/20 connection. You also have the dumb 90 min rule, in which you have to wait 90 min to watch a game if the game has ended. A lot of the time for the west coast games MLB.tv does not monitor and will go well beyond the 90 min.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

I sub to both, have for years. 

It all depends on your needs. If you are away from home and streaming the games, via a Mobile venue is your priority, then MLBTV best suits you.

If you do the bulk of your watching at home via the Home TV set then MLBEI is the far better product, PQ is quite a bit better with EI.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Obviously, I'm a Yankees fan. Also a Jets fan and I've become a Giants fan over the last few years. If I were to move from NJ to someplace that doesn't get those broadcasts I'd sign up for both the EI and the football packages. 

I'd guess the majority of the folks that sign up for that programming are in that position. Aside from that, unless you're a big better, I can't see any reason for getting all those games.

The last football season was the first time in years that I haven't bet on NFL games. I considered getting the football package and watching every game, every week. Then I realized how much work that would be and nixed that idea. But for some guys who bet heavy that must be a necessary work tool. I think.

Rich


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

gomezma1 said:


> To me it is not economically wise. To get your moneys worth you have to watch all the games they offer and you and I know that your not going to watch them all. It's just like having all the premium movie channels. You can't watch all the movies. That's just my opinion.


My 5 Tuners will help out A Lot this season


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

AquiringSat said:


> My 5 Tuners will help out A Lot this season


Just 5? I now have 15!


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Unfortunately, that $215 is the only way we have for Grandpa to watch the Twins at his cabin in Wisconsin. It's in the Minneapolis market, but considered Brewers territory...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jon Ellis said:


> Unfortunately, that $215 is the only way we have for Grandpa to watch the Twins at his cabin in Wisconsin. It's in the Minneapolis market, but considered Brewers territory...


Not able to stream MLB.TV for him? Could watch it online or get him a ROKU box or a PS3 to stream the games in HD with for a cheaper price. If the internet is not that good I wouldnt do it though.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll re-sub to MLB EI this year, but I'll be damn sure to negotiate a price. I believe I got it for $90 last year after the credits were all said and done.

I'm WILLING to pay no more than $125 for the package this year, having MLB.tv as a negotiating tactic should help out tremendously.

As a matter of fact, I feel like sending the bill to ARod for the crap season he put in last year :nono2:


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

samrs said:


> I only watch baseball in HD.
> 
> Thats just the way it is.
> 
> ...


The picture quality MLB.TV provides is pretty exceptional, better than that of any other sports league's service in the US. They stream full 720p @ 4.5 Mbps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Just 5? I now have 15!


24 here.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jon Ellis said:


> Unfortunately, that $215 is the only way we have for Grandpa to watch the Twins at his cabin in Wisconsin. It's in the Minneapolis market, but considered Brewers territory...


Almost missed the last name. Welcome, cousin Jon.

Rich


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll call to try to get a deal, because it's worth a phone call.

But, even if they don't offer one, $215 for 180 days of baseball is a steal for me.

Not happy about the Fox Saturday blackouts, particularly the weeks where they are regionalizing 5 or 6 games. Guess I'll have to find something else to do on Saturday nights!


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"cmasia" said:


> I'll call to try to get a deal, because it's worth a phone call.
> 
> But, even if they don't offer one, $215 for 180 days of baseball is a steal for me.
> 
> Not happy about the Fox Saturday blackouts, particularly the weeks where they are regionalizing 5 or 6 games. Guess I'll have to find something else to do on Saturday nights!


The games are on Saturday nights air unless Fox is broadcasting a Saturday night game.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

zimm7778 said:


> The games are on Saturday nights air unless Fox is broadcasting a Saturday night game.


I looked at the FOX Schedule. For the first 22 weeks of the season ( they have not selected games for the last 2 weeks yet ) they will be producing 78games, shown regionally. So, there are 56 games blacked out from EI due to their exclusivity.

And that total does not include any other games scheduled in their 3 hour window they have no plans to televise.

The FOX contract expires at the end of 2013 season. Hopefully, this nonsense expires then too.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"cmasia" said:


> I looked at the FOX Schedule. For the first 22 weeks of the season ( they have not selected games for the last 2 weeks yet ) they will be producing 78games, shown regionally. So, there are 56 games blacked out from EI due to their exclusivity.
> 
> And that total does not include any other games scheduled in their 3 hour window they have no plans to televise.
> 
> The FOX contract expires at the end of 2013 season. Hopefully, this nonsense expires then too.


It won't.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

joshjr said:


> Not able to stream MLB.TV for him? Could watch it online or get him a ROKU box or a PS3 to stream the games in HD with for a cheaper price. If the internet is not that good I wouldnt do it though.


Well, we don't have internet at the cabin, so that would be more expensive than MLB EI! Even if we did have internet I wouldn't look forward to trying to explain how to use yet another box


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had MLBEI before. I get Root Sports in Harrisburg so I can watch my Pirates loose and loose but I love them. So I get the Sports Pack to pick up Root and I pay MLB $99 to watch the other teams on my Roku. The picture quality is be no means at "D"'s standards but its ok. The one thing I like about MLB on Roku is you can go back a day or two and watch a game you may have missed. MLB with Roku and "D" with Sports Pack is a nice fit for me..


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Absolutely worth it if you love Baseball in general or have a single long distance team you need to follow most particularly if you can't stand to have your own homer announcers (yes I talking about you White Sox and Yankees fans).

Back in the day when I was (more) serious about MLB I'd watch as many as 30 full games a week (not counting just those flipping through for an inning or an update)-- all teams, all comers, if there was a player or matchup I was interested in. That's in addition to around 30-40 Minor League games in person a year, some HS and College games, and on a good year I see a dozen of so Spring Training games in Florida -- 3 in one day in different cities was my max. In the winter I find an occasional Caribbean or Mexican league game on the Spanish channels just to prevent complete withdrawal. Never bet a dime, just obsessed (think Fallon in Fever Pitch, but without the Red Sox fetish). Other than College Football teams, that was about the only TV sport that interested me much. I think I was with NFL Sunday Ticket for 5-6 years, but found myself not watching enough to make it worthwhile. 

I think EI started in late 1995 and I subscribed every year until about 2008 or so. Finally got a little burned out after 30+ years of arranging schedules to see games all summer starting in the Jimmy Carter era. I'm debating adding it again this year -- those HD games are just superb.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"prospect60" said:


> Absolutely worth it if you love Baseball in general or have a single long distance team you need to follow most particularly if you can't stand to have your own homer announcers (yes I talking about you White Sox and Yankees fans).
> 
> Back in the day when I was (more) serious about MLB I'd watch as many as 30 full games a week (not counting just those flipping through for an inning or an update)-- all teams, all comers, if there was a player or matchup I was interested in. That's in addition to around 30-40 Minor League games in person a year, some HS and College games, and on a good year I see a dozen of so Spring Training games in Florida -- 3 in one day in different cities was my max. In the winter I find an occasional Caribbean or Mexican league game on the Spanish channels just to prevent complete withdrawal. Never bet a dime, just obsessed (think Fallon in Fever Pitch, but without the Red Sox fetish). Other than College Football teams, that was about the only TV sport that interested me much. I think I was with NFL Sunday Ticket for 5-6 years, but found myself not watching enough to make it worthwhile.
> 
> I think EI started in late 1995 and I subscribed every year until about 2008 or so. Finally got a little burned out after 30+ years of arranging schedules to see games all summer starting in the Jimmy Carter era. I'm debating adding it again this year -- those HD games are just superb.


White Sox TV and Colts radio announcers are IMO the worst in terms of voice and homerism IMO.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd have a hard time paying over 2 bills for EI because I live in my team's home market. If I didn't, I'd pay it in a second like I do with Sunday Ticket. 

I had XM so I used to listen to a lot of other games, last year I used MLB At Bat on my phone. This year, I'll probably get MLB.tv to go with At Bat.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

zimm7778 said:


> White Sox TV and Colts radio announcers are IMO the worst in terms of voice and homerism IMO.


I think that's what I meant, but I don't think I typed it correctly (it should have said "if you can't stand listening without your own homer announcers". Some fans love having their own Homer announcers and the White Sox Baseball team certainly has that in spades. I personally can't stand to listen to Hawk and his little buddy b/c they are just so far over the line of normal team bias.

Yankees announcers I think have the normal homer bias like most teams probably should, but temper it with a bit more baseball knowledge and at least a reasonable level of objective analysis when needed. I find many/most (not all) Yankee fans get irritated by listening to anyone other than their own and since they have a huge and loyal (if not quite humble) fanbase they support EI strongly. Now I do have to admit I hate the Yankees though I do it out of sheer respect for the teams unrivaled accomplishments and generally love to argue with Yankee fans. They take the heat, dish it back, and then hold up 27 fingers which usually shuts down most any real hatred.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"prospect60" said:


> I think that's what I meant, but I don't think I typed it correctly (it should have said "if you can't stand listening without your own homer announcers". Some fans love having their own Homer announcers and the White Sox Baseball team certainly has that in spades. I personally can't stand to listen to Hawk and his little buddy b/c they are just so far over the line of normal team bias.
> 
> Yankees announcers I think have the normal homer bias like most teams probably should, but temper it with a bit more baseball knowledge and at least a reasonable level of objective analysis when needed. I find many/most (not all) Yankee fans get irritated by listening to anyone other than their own and since they have a huge and loyal (if not quite humble) fanbase they support EI strongly. Now I do have to admit I hate the Yankees though I do it out of sheer respect for the teams unrivaled accomplishments and generally love to argue with Yankee fans. They take the heat, dish it back, and then hold up 27 fingers which usually shuts down most any real hatred.


I hate listening to the White Sox broadcasts. I love baseball and will usually refuse to watch if they are the only game on and the only broadcast of it. I've also watched a game from the other feed in SD because even HD isn't worth listening to them. The Colts radio guys are just as bad from what I've heard of them. I couldn't imagine listening to them for 3 hours.

About Harrellson, there's actually a website dedicated to him. Http://www.heavethehawk.com. If you've never been there you should go check it out.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 6, 2011)

As Zimm and others said, it really depends on if you have a favorite team, if that is your local team, and where you live.

I am a Nationals fan and I would get to see all of their games on my RSN even without Extra Innings, but I still get the package. Most of the Nats games start @ 7pm ET, and since we have good pitching but can't score, they are generally quick  (over before 10 most nights). On most nights that leaves me able to see any west coast game in its entirety and the end of almost any other game I choose, without missing my team. 

If I were an Angels fan living in their market I would definitely consider not getting EI. All of the east coast games would be finishing by the time I was able to sit down for the evening and turn on the TV, and there would be no games to watch after the Angels unless they were on an east coast swing.

I would just think about what you want to see and what you'd be able to see. If you are a baseball fan and will have a chance to flip around the dial, I would say it is definitely worth it. This year there are a lot of interesting storylines to watch, particularly with the late games.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Huh? Other than the Fox window, basically every game is on.


Nope. Once again, Philly area customers are blacked out of EVERY Phillies game.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Nope. Once again, Philly area customers are blacked out of EVERY Phillies game.


Local blackouts are different from what was being discussed - We all know local teams aren't part of EI & you're supposed to watch your feed. Unfortunately, Philly folks get screwed. The games are on EI, just not for Philadelphians.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

For what it's worth, I just checked the NBA-TV feed on my AppleTV. It's "OK", but nowhere near to D* HD quality.

I figure it might provide a quality prediction for MLB.TV's picture quality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

spec2 said:


> MLB.tv is a better deal. It's less expensive & "portable". You can watch on any computer, most TV streaming boxes, and most smartphones (if you buy the app).


That APP is free this year with the purchase of MLB.TV Premium service


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

samrs said:


> I only watch baseball in HD.
> 
> Thats just the way it is.
> 
> ...


Try it on a PS3. PQ is really good and just slightly less than that of DirecTV


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I subscribed to MLBtv last year and promptly dropped it after a couple of days. It just isn't as good as EI. And it isn't close enough for my eyes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

I WANT MORE said:


> I subscribed to MLBtv last year and promptly dropped it after a couple of days. It just isn't as good as EI. And it isn't close enough for my eyes.


What device(s) were you watching it through and what is your bandwidth?


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

I watched last year on my PC connected to my TV thru HDMI. Is there a better-resolution solution?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ira Lacher said:


> I watched last year on my PC connected to my TV thru HDMI. Is there a better-resolution solution?


Yes, PS3.

It also depends on your PC and your internet connection. Is your PC capable of a true HD display?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Local blackouts are different from what was being discussed - We all know local teams aren't part of EI & you're supposed to watch your feed. Unfortunately, Philly folks get screwed. The games are on EI, just not for Philadelphians.


But you get all the games that really matter, right (yup, I mean the Yankees games)?

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> But you get all the games that really matter, right (yup, I mean the Yankees games)?
> 
> Rich


Heck yeah. I just resubbed today - No discount since I'm currently getting $35 off a month. I don't care, though...$200 for practically every Yankees game is good for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Heck yeah. I just resubbed today - No discount since I'm currently getting $35 off a month. I don't care, though...$200 for every Yankees game is good for me.


What don't they give you? Channel 9? Oh, you probably don't get the Saturday Fox games.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> What don't they give you? Channel 9? Oh, you probably don't get the Saturday Fox games.
> 
> Rich


EI has My9 games. Yeah just the Fox games not on here.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> EI has My9 games. Yeah just the Fox games not on here.


That kinda sucks too. Lotta Yankees games on Fox.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rich said:


> That kinda sucks too. Lotta Yankees games on Fox.
> 
> Rich


We get a lot of them because the wuss Rangers don't play day games in the Texas summer.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

MLB_Fan said:


> What device(s) were you watching it through and what is your bandwidth?


PS3 and Vieracast.
22.6 download
8.7 upload


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> We get a lot of them because the wuss Rangers don't play day games in the Texas summer.


I've been to Texas a lot and I wouldn't want to play day games either. We went to Gitmo for the first time and we had big plans to practice every afternoon. That idea went right out the window. Even at night, it was like playing in soup, but I never got hurt (for me, that's odd).

I thought Gitmo was the hottest place I'd ever go, then we hit Key West for liberty and it was hotter. The Gulf Coast reminds me of those two places.

Rich


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Good question. I suppose just having an HDMI-out port doesn't mean that I'll get as high as 720 resolution.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> Good question. I suppose just having an HDMI-out port doesn't mean that I'll get as high as 720 resolution.


There's something I don't get. Why have an HDMI out port if it doesn't send out at least a 720p resolution? I've got an HDMI port on my desktop, I'll hook it up to my TV and see what the TV says it's input is.

Rich


----------



## russ4230 (Feb 25, 2012)

The mlb.tv seems like a great deal at $125, especially with the free iphone app. I can't believe DirecTV is charging almost $100 more. They wouldn't offer me a discount on it, probaby since I'm a newer customer.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"russ4230" said:


> The mlb.tv seems like a great deal at $125, especially with the free iphone app. I can't believe DirecTV is charging almost $100 more. They wouldn't offer me a discount on it, probaby since I'm a newer customer.


The picture quality difference and reliability of the D* Extra Innings package FAR exceeds MLB.tv. It isn't even a contest.

I subscribe to MLB.tv because I live in my team's home market and can accept the lower video quality and connection issues of the streaming service. If I were out of market, I'd go EI.

Just comparing cost is a mistake. If money is an issue, or if you don't care about picture quality, go streaming. If you are only doing it to catch some out of market games, go streaming. If you are out of market for your team, EI wins every time.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dualsub2006 said:


> I subscribe to MLB.tv because I live in my team's home market and can accept the lower video quality and connection issues of the streaming service. If I were out of market, I'd go EI.


I read on the MLB website that home markets were subject to blackout. Im 350 miles from St Louis, but we are in the Cardinals "home market" here, hence those games are blacked out on EI. Are you saying I could get them with mlb.tv streaming?


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> I read on the MLB website that home markets were subject to blackout. Im 350 miles from St Louis, but we are in the Cardinals "home market" here, hence those games are blacked out on EI. Are you saying I could get them with mlb.tv streaming?


If you just add the Sports Pack you would get Cardinals and Royals games from Fox Sports Midwest. Also Memphis Grizzlies from Fox Sports South.

No Extra Innings needed.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=3450006


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> I read on the MLB website that home markets were subject to blackout. Im 350 miles from St Louis, but we are in the Cardinals "home market" here, hence those games are blacked out on EI. Are you saying I could get them with mlb.tv streaming?


No, if you are in the Cards home market those games are blacked out. 
I get MLB.tv to watch out of market games only. I'm a Reds fan and that is my home market.

If I lived away from Cincinnati, I'd do EI for the quality.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Rob said:


> If you just add the Sports Pack you would get Cardinals and Royals games from Fox Sports Midwest. Also Memphis Grizzlies from Fox Sports South.
> 
> No Extra Innings needed.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=3450006


Yea, but thats another $90 for ONE TEAM I watch, in addition to $215 if I want the rest of them. Might do that this year, but probably will just pass again until they quit the stupid blackout crap at MLB.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

MLB AtBat 2012 just came out today. Unlike previous years, this year's APP is the same APP for both the iPhone and iPad. Now you only have to pay one $15 fee instead of paying $30 to buy both versions of the APP.

Of course, if you have an MLB.TV Premium account, then the APP is free.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> MLB AtBat 2012 just came out today.


Strange, I'm not seeing it in the App store.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

raott said:


> Strange, I'm not seeing it in the App store.


I just installed it. Type in MLB.Com or MLB at Bat in the search. Then select APPs in the filter by media types. If you only type MLB it will not get you anything.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought the MLB.Tv deal as I found in better for me since I will want to watch games on my phone, iPad, and computer


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Even at $215 MLB EI is still the best sports programming deal, bar none. My problem is I am about to call D* to cancel this year. 

My problem is the basic reason I get EI is for Red Sox games, and this year I'll be renting a house in NH for July-Sept., and won't need it. I'll be calling in the next few minutes to cancel, or maybe maybe get something reasonable for the 1st half of the season.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Even at $215 MLB EI is still the best sports programming deal, bar none. My problem is I am about to call D* to cancel this year.
> 
> My problem is the basic reason I get EI is for Red Sox games, and this year I'll be renting a house in NH for July-Sept., and won't need it. I'll be calling in the next few minutes to cancel, or maybe maybe get something reasonable for the 1st half of the season.


So sub to MLB.TV for the other months and call it good.


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Even at $215 MLB EI is still the best sports programming deal, bar none. My problem is I am about to call D* to cancel this year.
> 
> My problem is the basic reason I get EI is for Red Sox games, and this year I'll be renting a house in NH for July-Sept., and won't need it. I'll be calling in the next few minutes to cancel, or maybe maybe get something reasonable for the 1st half of the season.


I hope you had better luck than I did. I tried to get a discount and didn't get it. I told them it was a little too much for me this year and they never offered anything to me. So I canceled. I'll decide after the free preview if I want to subscribe. I probably will subscribe but there's no need to get billed in March for the full amount when I can pay for it later.


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Rob said:


> If you just add the Sports Pack you would get Cardinals and Royals games from Fox Sports Midwest. Also Memphis Grizzlies from Fox Sports South.
> 
> No Extra Innings needed.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=3450006


Funny thing about that Regional Sports Finder....I Live in West Palm Beach, Fl. and it says the Hawks & Braves in Atlanta are part of my Home Team territory :lol:

_The 33401 ZIP Code is in the home team territory for the following pro teams. With HD Access select channels and teams available in HD are noted below:

With any DIRECTV base package (CHOICE or above, or MÁS ULTRA or above):

FS South HD (Ch. 646) - HD Available
Atlanta Hawks (HD Available)
Braves (HD Available)

SportSouth HD (Ch. 649) - HD Available
Atlanta Hawks (HD Available)
Braves (HD Available)

Sun Sports HD (Ch. 653) - HD Available
Marlins (HD Available)
Miami Heat (HD Available)

FS Florida HD (Ch. 654) - HD Available
Florida Panthers (HD Available)
Marlins (HD Available)
Rays (HD Available)_


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

HEY! The Opening Series in Japan, which is on at like 3am (PT) on March 28th and 29th is only on ROOT Northwest. And being that MLB Extra Innings doesn't really start until April 5th, are those games still in the clear if you have MLB EI??


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

I got both MLB EI but got 60 off EI and i also got mlb.tv. I hope 1 day MLB has 1 charge for all services, Like nba does.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

AquiringSat said:


> HEY! The Opening Series in Japan, which is on at like 3am (PT) on March 28th and 29th is only on ROOT Northwest. And being that MLB Extra Innings doesn't really start until April 5th, are those games still in the clear if you have MLB EI??


Probably have to wait until closer to the games when the Extra Innings schedule is released.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

joshjr said:


> So sub to MLB.TV for the other months and call it good.





hallrk said:


> I hope you had better luck than I did. I tried to get a discount and didn't get it. I told them it was a little too much for me this year and they never offered anything to me. So I canceled. I'll decide after the free preview if I want to subscribe. I probably will subscribe but there's no need to get billed in March for the full amount when I can pay for it later.


Well, it looks like MLB TV for the first 3 months of the season. I was quite surprised with my phone call to cancel. I told her the story as posted above, but was willing to keep EI if I could get a deal equivalent to paying for just the half of the season I could actually use. Took her forever checking on things, and then came back and said "OK, you are cancelled." :lol:

I was a little surprised given all the deals I hear about on this site. I have been a Sunday Ticket subscriber since 1997, and MLB EI subscriber since 2004, so I kind of expected they might think $100 is better than $0, but apparently not. They probably thought I was trying to con them, but the story was true. So MLB TV it is for three months.


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

AquiringSat said:


> HEY! The Opening Series in Japan, which is on at like 3am (PT) on March 28th and 29th is only on ROOT Northwest. And being that MLB Extra Innings doesn't really start until April 5th, are those games still in the clear if you have MLB EI??


I'd be surprised if it wasn't nationally televised (even at 3am). IIRC, when the A's played the Red Sox a few years back in Japan, ESPN televised it.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

MLB_Fan said:


> What device(s) were you watching it through and what is your bandwidth?





I WANT MORE said:


> PS3 and Vieracast.
> 22.6 download
> 8.7 upload


Updated from a G to an N router. 
35.8 download
8.61 upload
May give MLB.TV another run.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> What don't they give you? Channel 9? Oh, you probably don't get the Saturday Fox games.
> 
> Rich


I've found a loophole with the Saturday Yankees games black outs, I tune in to FOX en espanol-channel 624 I believe, :lol:, I don't understand what they're saying, but at least I get to see the Yankees on Saturday's, since all of a sudden everyone seems to be Giants fan and our FOX affiliate puts their exhilirating 1-0 snooze fests on :nono:


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

Mark L said:


> I've found a loophole with the Saturday Yankees games black outs, I tune in to FOX en espanol-channel 624 I believe, :lol:


Too bad FOX Deportes is now only available with the Spanish base package OR the En Espanol add-on. Most wouldn't know of this without looking at this board.



> I don't understand what they're saying, but at least I get to see the Yankees on Saturday's, since all of a sudden everyone seems to be Giants fan and our FOX affiliate puts their exhilirating 1-0 snooze fests on :nono:


FOX better do something about the Saturday regional games otherwise the MLB-EI/MLB.tv subscribers will continue to be royally pissed at the blackout restrictions regarding the other games. I swear, some people do not know what year this is.

Now that CBS has quietly returned within MLB's fold via enhanced fantasy baseball, I hope CBS will have the network deal following expiration of FOX's MLB contract after the 2013 World Series.

FOX will still have a lot of RSNs thus I doubt they would miss Saturday baseball.


----------



## alc965 (Mar 14, 2012)

If you live in the Las Vegas Area you get the Angels, A's, Diamondbacks, Dodgers, the Padres, The Giants, MLB network, Espn and sometimes games on WGN.as home team. Why pay for MLB EI?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

alc965 said:


> If you live in the Las Vegas Area you get the Angels, A's, Diamondbacks, Dodgers, the Padres, The Giants, MLB network, Espn and sometimes games on WGN.as home team. Why pay for MLB EI?


What if you don't like those teams?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

alc965 said:


> If you live in the Las Vegas Area you get the Angels, A's, Diamondbacks, Dodgers, the Padres, The Giants, MLB network, Espn and sometimes games on WGN.as home team. Why pay for MLB EI?





sigma1914 said:


> What if you don't like those teams?


Not only that, but what about the games on OTA channels? You have no way to watch them. :nono2:


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Mark L said:


> 1-0


Some of the best baseball...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Some of the best baseball...


I like to watch offense. I like games where the Yanks score ten runs in the first inning and steadily pile on as the game goes on. CC can pitch a shutout while that's going on and I'll be happy.

Rich


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Rich said:


> I like to watch offense. I like games where the Yanks score ten runs in the first inning and steadily pile on as the game goes on. CC can pitch a shutout while that's going on and I'll be happy.
> 
> Rich


I went to the 2001 ALDS Game 3 in Oakland. Yankees won 1-0. Jeter doesn't need to make the flip play if the Yankees are up big.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> I went to the 2001 ALDS Game 3 in Oakland. Yankees won 1-0. Jeter doesn't need to make the flip play if the Yankees are up big.


That was a stressful game. How lucky are we to have seen his whole career?

Rich


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Rich said:


> That was a stressful game. How lucky are we to have seen his whole career?
> 
> Rich


That was an awesome game. I was in the upper deck front row on the third base side and had a great view of Posada's home run. I'm glad I got to go to a great postseason game.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> That was an awesome game. I was in the upper deck front row on the third base side and had a great view of Posada's home run. I'm glad I got to go to a great postseason game.


Never been to a playoff game. Don't have any urge to go to baseball stadiums anymore. Way too expensive and way too loud. Yankee Stadium, I mean. Used to be able to talk to people during games, can't now, too loud. Anyone going would be well served to bring earplugs, industrial earplugs.

You certainly lucked out getting to see that game.

Rich


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Rich said:


> Never been to a playoff game. Don't have any urge to go to baseball stadiums anymore. Way too expensive and way too loud. Yankee Stadium, I mean. Used to be able to talk to people during games, can't now, too loud. Anyone going would be well served to bring earplugs, industrial earplugs.
> 
> You certainly lucked out getting to see that game.
> 
> Rich


Same here. I'm offended that the people who program sporting events feel that I have to be entertained every single second I'm there. And appalled that the way to do that is blaring rock music at jet engine decibels while half naked girls wiggle and giggle. I'm as heterosexual as one can get, and love classic rock. But I just want to watch the damn game and be able to think about what I what I'm watching. You guessed it, I rarely go to sporting events anymore. It's not fun. 
Ok, I ranted. Sorry. Next.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I tried mlb.tv and cancelled it yesterday. Looks amazing on my iPad, but looks like crap on my HDTV - whether I use Roku 1080p or Apple TV (720p). For what it's worth, Netflix looks almost as good as BD on those devices.


----------



## MurrayW (Apr 13, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> I went to the 2001 ALDS Game 3 in Oakland. Yankees won 1-0. Jeter doesn't need to make the flip play if the Yankees are up big.


According to Bobby V. Jeter was out of position and Giambi would have been out even if Jeter had not intervened!


----------



## rrob311 (Mar 22, 2012)

I wonder how much mlb or the networks charges direct in order to offer the complete MLB extra innings. If there is a lot of other services offering most/all games for cheaper online then hopefully they can afford to drop the price substantially. Maybe they don't have much room do offer a cheaper price.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm a Mets fan, so my team will be out of it about the time the free preview is up.

I did enjoy subscribing to ita few years back as it provided something to be watched during the summer when the rest of TV world is sleeping.


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

MarkG21 said:


> I'd be surprised if it wasn't nationally televised (even at 3am). IIRC, when the A's played the Red Sox a few years back in Japan, ESPN televised it.


I just saw an ad on MLB Network saying that they will be replaying Both Japan games later each morning 

I still would like to watch them Live tho (I'm Goofy that way) so hopefully Ch. 687 isn't blacked out


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

fsquid said:


> I'm a Mets fan, so my team will be out of it about the time the free preview is up.
> 
> I did enjoy subscribing to ita few years back as it provided something to be watched during the summer when the rest of TV world is sleeping.


I watched the Met's game yesterday on SNY. Broadcast was awfull. Game began with no video, followed by picture stutter complemented with a radio station audio broadcast that was five seconds ahead of the video.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I watched the Met's game yesterday on SNY. Broadcast was awfull. Game began with no video, followed by picture stutter complemented with a radio station audio broadcast that was five seconds ahead of the video.


Some spring training games can be pretty bad due to not having the "good" broadcast equipment at the temporary site.

SNY is one of the best channels for regular season games. Unfortunately, the great HD is wasted on the Mets.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Some spring training games can be pretty bad due to not having the "good" broadcast equipment at the temporary site.
> 
> SNY is one of the best channels for regular season games. Unfortunately, the great HD is wasted on the Mets.


I'm a Yankees fan. However, my love of the game allows me to enjoy no matter what teams are playing. That's why I subscribe to MLB Extra Innings.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I'm a Yankees fan. However, my love of the game allows me to enjoy no matter what teams are playing. That's why I subscribe to MLB Extra Innings.


Smart man.


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> SNY is one of the best channels for regular season games. Unfortunately, the great HD is wasted on the Mets.


Between YES, SNY, and MSG, New York does have the best produced RSNs anywhere. I suppose that would come with the territory of the #1 DMA. That among many things is why I subscribe to the Sports Pack.

-----

BTW, I wonder if any of you checked out "Diablo Vision" which is the title of the Angels preseason broadcasts. I am not certain if it is an territorial exclusion since I haven't seen it lately. But those broadcasts either look like a early 1990s high school football game on regional access or OTA baseball of the same era.


----------



## the future is now (Jun 10, 2010)

so i finally called in and asked for a discount for this year. they gave me $10 off a month for six months so i'm paying around $150 for this years package.


----------



## rcodey (May 28, 2007)

Received and accepted the same $150 offer last week.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

la24philly said:


> I got both MLB EI but got 60 off EI and i also got mlb.tv. I hope 1 day MLB has 1 charge for all services, Like nba does.


I wonder if MLBEI will have the Philly Comcast feeds in their package this season? They were on last season, but not early in the season.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Bills41 said:


> I wonder if MLBEI will have the Philly Comcast feeds in their package this season? They were on last season, but not early in the season.


I guess we'll find out Sunday...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Bills41 - who cares - we won't EVER see CSN-Philly in Philly. If it weren't for NFLST, I'd be gone.


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

I've called in doing the "cancel" deal and have been offered no discount for EI every time I tried so far. I am out of contract and actually am seriously considering cancelling and going over to Dish. Can't take the incredibly sluggish HD DVR's of DTV much longer. MLB.tv and Hopper here I come!


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

Blackout rules are crap. I live in Western NY and the closest baseball team to me is Pittsburgh and Cleveland. They are both 3 1/2 hours away. All of their games and also Mets and Yankees games are blacked out. I get SNY and YES networks...only problem is, I'm a Cardinals fan. So here I am, no home teams within 200 miles and 4 teams are in my blackout area. MLB says that every zip code is claimed by a team. Mine was claimed 4 times. That is why I don't get Extra Innings. I get MLBTV and watch all my Cardinal games.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

sacflies said:


> I've called in doing the "cancel" deal and have been offered no discount for EI every time I tried so far. I am out of contract and actually am seriously considering cancelling and going over to Dish. Can't take the incredibly sluggish HD DVR's of DTV much longer. MLB.tv and Hopper here I come!


See Ya! Good Luck.


----------



## mikellie (Mar 5, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Bills41 - who cares - we won't EVER see CSN-Philly in Philly. If it weren't for NFLST, I'd be gone.


I'm with you. NFL Sunday Ticket is the ONLY thing that has kept me with DTV since 2000. Got us by the balls.


----------



## DKNY330 (Sep 4, 2011)

the future is now said:


> so i finally called in and asked for a discount for this year. they gave me $10 off a month for six months so i'm paying around $150 for this years package.


What did you say to them to get the discount? I am having no luck - thanks!


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

"DKNY330" said:


> What did you say to them to get the discount? I am having no luck - thanks!


Have you done the cancel cancel service at the prompt? If not, do that and say you really enjoyed the EI free preview and would like to get it for the season and want to see if there is any discount they can offer to you for it.


----------



## the future is now (Jun 10, 2010)

DKNY330 said:


> What did you say to them to get the discount? I am having no luck - thanks!


since this was direct at me.

i think i was also talking to the retention department. i just asked if i could get a discount on MLB Extra Innings this year. she asked if i was new and i told her that i had it last year, the year before that and even possibly longer. she came back and said yes i can give you $10 off a month for six months. i told her that was what i got last year. i said thank a bunch and ended the call.

i now have four different discounts on my account if you include the second box (-$6) and free HD (-$10).


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

the future is now said:


> so i finally called in and asked for a discount for this year. they gave me $10 off a month for six months so i'm paying around $150 for this years package.


They gave me $30/month off for 6 months 

So net cost for MLB EI this year is $30 total, I paid $90 net last year

DirecTV hooks it up big time


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

"Mark L" said:


> They gave me $30/month off for 6 months
> 
> So net cost for MLB EI this year is $30 total, I paid $90 net last year
> 
> DirecTV hooks it up big time


Wow. What did you say to get that big of a discount each month?


----------

